# Discovery in Overflow:



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well... A couple of days ago, my female _O. lithobates_ stopped holding. I never saw any fry, and just assumed that either she ate them, or she released them and the other fish ate them. I was taking some pictures of my wet/dry system today for one of my friends who is interested in 'em, and decided to look up into the overflow compartment from the bottom of my tank. I noticed a couple of tiny silver things wriggling around in the bottom, and it took me a couple of seconds to realize that they were the missing fry! Somehow, they had made it past the intake line to the filter, and were safely swimming around in the bottom of the overflow! :lol: I tried and tried to siphon them out, but ended up just adding a little FD Cyclops to the overflow in hopes that they'll get some food! I'll try to get some pics if I can.  (I know, I wasn't going to try to raise them, but they're just so darn cute! I'd hate for them to just starve to death in there!)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow what a discovery!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol cool, suppose since they are so tny can easily get sucked into the flow. O Malawi5me, u ever go into CF chatroom?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I tried to get a pic of 'em a few minutes ago, but it's impossible... They're so tiny, and it's hard to get a good shot from under the stand looking up into the bottom of the overflow... :roll:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, Marty... I go there occasionally...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

well malawi, get a plastic bag, and get that camera under the water!!!


LOL j/k


----------

